# new bars wOOt



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

Just bought some fsa k force carbon bars and a pz race carbon stem..... woot woot.. now all i need is some of that pink bontrager handlebar tape.. to match the pink decals on my trek.. i'm going to have a frankenbike..woohoooo!!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

**

This post is pointless without any pictues. Pictures please.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Let me know how you like the bars once you have them on the bike. My wife wants some from our local shop but bars and stem are over 300.00 LBS cost. I want to hear some comments on them before I buy them.


----------



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

i got mine for 108 US on ebay.. but they usual going price on ebay is about 189... since i got them on ebay, i don't have them yet and hence no pictures....they will come


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok. PICTURES!!!!!! :mad2:

With the bike too. :thumbsup:


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

airforcegurl said:


> Just bought some fsa k force carbon bars and a pz race carbon stem..... woot woot.. now all i need is some of that pink bontrager handlebar tape.. to match the pink decals on my trek.. i'm going to have a frankenbike..woohoooo!!


Are you interested in buying a pink Chris King headset and pink Chris King hubs built up on Mavic Open Pro's?

I'm switching to blue. New team colors...


----------



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

vonteity said:


> Are you interested in buying a pink Chris King headset and pink Chris King hubs built up on Mavic Open Pro's?
> 
> I'm switching to blue. New team colors...


hrmm.. pink hubs.. now there's an idea, how much do the wheels weigh?
I'm patiently awaiting my bars in the mail.. i live in the middle of nowhere nova scotia... so these things take awhile... but i'm not so patient anymore.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

airforcegurl said:


> hrmm.. pink hubs.. now there's an idea, how much do the wheels weigh?
> I'm patiently awaiting my bars in the mail.. i live in the middle of nowhere nova scotia... so these things take awhile... but i'm not so patient anymore.


I don't know... I've never weighed them. I know they are crazy light, or so I've been told. The Mavic Open Pro rims are 425g a piece. Rear CK road hub is 266g, front is 113g. Plus spokes and nipples and thereyago. I don't know what kind of spokes were used, but they told me they were the lightest I could get. I absolutely love racing the Chris King hubs. They are really responsive. Plus when somebody gets too close, just back pedal and freak 'em out!!!  

I am looking to sell, but not quite yet until they build my blue ones up for me, I'm still racing these!

Pretty hubs!


----------



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

vonteity said:


> I don't know... I've never weighed them. I know they are crazy light, or so I've been told. The Mavic Open Pro rims are 425g a piece. Rear CK road hub is 266g, front is 113g. Plus spokes and nipples and thereyago. I don't know what kind of spokes were used, but they told me they were the lightest I could get. I absolutely love racing the Chris King hubs. They are really responsive. Plus when somebody gets too close, just back pedal and freak 'em out!!!
> 
> I am looking to sell, but not quite yet until they build my blue ones up for me, I'm still racing these!
> 
> Pretty hubs!


Those are pretty hubs. Are those bladed spokes?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

airforcegurl said:


> Those are pretty hubs. Are those bladed spokes?


Nope, I think bladed spokes are heavier. These are my RR wheels, I usually use a set of Mavic Ksyriums for TT's and crits.


----------



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

vonteity said:


> Nope, I think bladed spokes are heavier. These are my RR wheels, I usually use a set of Mavic Ksyriums for TT's and crits.


Let me know when you're going to sell them, I might be interested. I'm looking to get rid of the heavy bontrager wheels that are on my bike right now.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice race picture! :thumbsup:


----------



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

Bars got here yesterday, stem last week. Going to the island (newfoundland) tonight and going to have everything installed plus new bar tape, new cables, housing, etc, and get my bike tuned up by my favorite shop. Will take pictures when she's done.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Great!


----------

